# Warmbloods vs QH



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure what you are asking. I don't think there has been any mention of trying to destroy typical American breeds-warmbloods and quarter horses are two entirely different kettles of fish, with different purposes. Instead, what is trying to happen in the warmblood community in North America is that instead of breeding anything and everything, more attention should be paid to the quality of the horse, and inspections and regulations should be more closely regulated so that the quality of the resulting foal is better.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

What I believe Eddie is saying is that there are people that put blame on the qh breedings (I'm talking about big ranches producing lots of foals) for some of the overpopulation of horses there is today in the US, yet nothing is said about the Warmblood farms that are doing the same exact thing in the US.
Its like there is a double standard for breeding just depending on the breeds.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

that is the main part of it and the people who want laws that put a limit on the number of foals a breeders. And they use the warmbloods as standard of how they feel this should be work. *I feel that only buying quality foals and horses. Quality meaning as close to ideal conformation as possible as set by the registerity, with a mind that is close as possible to what your propose and skill level requires, and several other item that are known to you.*

*And as I said in the opening piece these two breed types (stock horses and warmbloods) were orginally breed for diferent ressons and by two differnt type of people. I am not saying one is inferior to the other one, just that there is a diffence. *


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not sure what point you are trying to make. I understand that the whole purpose is different for these 2 breeds but are you for or against the testing and inspection of QHs? I think that yes there should be some kind of monitoring to ensure that animals being bred are desirable and not just popping up out of a cull mare or stallion every year. If they are breeding quality animals, then I see no problem with breeding but the breeding of "undesirables" is what should be stopped. Though I do wish that even reputable breeders would slow down just a little to allow the market time to level out a little.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Eddie is trying to say
There are tests done in Europe to determine a horse's breeding soundness - if they don't pass, they are banned from being bred. (I'm talking performance and conformation)
Should this be implimented in North America?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it should be implemented here. Obviously, in these inspections they would not be looking for the same thing they look for in a WB but I think an inspection for soundness, representation of the breed, conformation would be beneficial.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I think if there must be any inspections it should be done by the associations not by any other governing body. I feel the best time to inspect a horse is when you buy one if it doesn't meet your requirements don't buy from that breeders and if that animal has poor conformation or seems drugged or crazy, warn your friends. And if Noones buys from those breeds they will either learn what to breed or go out of business. 

I prefer the free market to any other method of solving problems, like this one.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> I think if there must be any inspections it should be done by the associations not by any other governing body. I feel the best time to inspect a horse is when you buy one if it doesn't meet your requirements don't buy from that breeders and if that animal has poor conformation or seems drugged or crazy, warn your friends. And if Noones buys from those breeds they will either learn what to breed or go out of business.
> 
> I prefer the free market to any other method of solving problems, like this one.


I think that one of the problems with such a program in the US is that we're mighty stubborn. I think that even if an inspection program is implemented there would be much resistance. It's likely that AQHA would not like it because they'd lose money...or they'd raise their registration fees so high that only the very wealthy could afford registration. Then, you'd hear lots of complaints from the average QH breeder. 

I think we'd then start new registries and they would register those horses that no longer for AQHA and APHA. It seems like there are daily posts on BB like this asking if someone should breed their horse to another breed, purposely creating a grade horse. 

I am afraid that if such a program was implemented we'd end up with some very, very good horses and some very, very bad horses and little in between. 

I'm not necessarily against such a plan. I just don't think it's feasible at this time.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Absolutly if it were to happen, it would have to be by the association.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't think it'll help that much anyway. It wouldn't stop ol' Joe from breeding his grade mare(s) to the neighbor's stud. Because he doesn't care about registering anyway so why should he care about inspection. 

Just to give an example, I got my paint from typical BYB. He had like 80+ horses to choose from. Of course 3 studs and bunch of mares, and tons of youngsters (although I must admit he was at least trying to breed for color AND confo and temperment). Anyway, he registered only those babies he liked at the birth (I was lucky enough mine WAS papered). All others were not, so I'd consider them grade (friend of mine got one without papers, and she went through tyhe hell trying to register 3 year old with APHA).


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Joshie, I agree with you mainly. the one thing you didn't mention was that the orginal breeders of the QH, ranchers are very independent and hate with a passion any new regulations that are forced on them. And still are to this day.


----------



## curleemollee (May 27, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I don't think it'll help that much anyway. It wouldn't stop ol' Joe from breeding his grade mare(s) to the neighbor's stud. Because he doesn't care about registering anyway so why should he care about inspection.


Well, you may be right and it wouldn't help much with overpopulation (if that was the point you were trying to make. My apologies is you weren't). At least not short term, but it might make a difference in the long run.

Wouldn't it create a higher standard for breeders and ultimately create a different, and frankly higher 'class' of horse overall? There is already some of that classification already, but if they set it in stone that way, I would think the overall quality of your stock would improve across the board as the bar is raised, and the price for western endeavor horses would be driven up eventually. Plus there is something to be said culturally and economically for the focus to become geared toward quality instead of quantity. So, there may over time be fewer horses. 

I would add an required standard for in-breeding (or lack there of) as well, to maintain diversity within the different breeds. 

Long story short, I'm all for it.


----------

